# Logic Sudden Crash getting a Bit Desperate ! Help !



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi

I'm really getting a bit upset by this one. I've got an issue where i import some audio into Logic and then it crashes. It dosen't hang it just quits. I get the message saying Logic unexpectedly quit but no more info than that ( apart from the crash log which i can't understand ). It often seems to be when i import audio from a lib that has audio at 96k like the Soundmorph/SampleTraxx/Boom stuff but it's happened with audio at 44k and 48k ( i'm running my sesions at 48K ). 

Can anyone help me try and find out what's causing this ? 
Is it the sample rate thing ? 
Bad ram ?
Has anyone had a similar problem ?

Any help would be great.

I'm running Logic 10.4.4 on Osx 10.12.5. My computer is a custom hack running an intel 6 core clocked at 4.12Ghz with 64g of ram. 

Thanks very much

Dan


----------



## clisma (Jul 2, 2019)

Are you importing via menu? Does it happen if you drag each file in from the finder instead?


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm importing from the project menu on the right. Would it make a difference coming from the finder ?
I'll absolutley try it but i'm curious as to why it's different ?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Kent (Jul 2, 2019)

What does the crash log say?


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 2, 2019)

I’m not at work anymore but i’ll post it tomorrow. It’s be great to have someone who can understand it tell me what it means.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## clisma (Jul 2, 2019)

I don’t know that it is different, nor do I have a technical explanation. Just the memory of a thread on here a while back, where a user was dealing with a similar issue and found that importing directly from the Finder worked. You are on a Hackintosh though, so I don’t know if that may play a role. It’s easy to try, so nothing lost.


----------



## Vik (Jul 3, 2019)

If you post the first part of the crash report – the one which explains which thread that crashed – you may, with some luck, find someone who can tell you something about the crash. 
Even if Logic isn't supported on Hackintoshes, you should send them info/feedback as well, because this bug may not be caused by the fact than you use a Hackintosh. Maybe a detailed report will help them fix the bug before th e next release.


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 3, 2019)

Thanks very much for all the help so far. Here's the first bit of the crash log and i've attached the whole thing as a PDF. If anyone can tell me what's going on that would be fantastic.

Thanks again.

Process: Logic Pro X [1470]
Path: /Applications/Logic Pro X.app/Contents/MacOS/Logic Pro X
Identifier: com.apple.logic10
Version: 10.4.4 (4981.1)
Build Info: MALogic-4981001000000000~2
App Item ID: 634148309
App External ID: 829681282
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Logic Pro X [1470]
User ID: 501

Date/Time: 2019-07-02 14:48:59.280 +0100
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.12.5 (16F73)
Report Version: 12
Anonymous UUID: 76CBDA07-E17A-B791-EB2E-4DA853543C3A


Time Awake Since Boot: 19000 seconds

System Integrity Protection: disabled

Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x00006b383293bec8
Exception Note: EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY

Termination Signal: Segmentation fault: 11
Termination Reason: Namespace SIGNAL, Code 0xb
Terminating Process: exc handler [0]

Application Specific Information:
MALondonII | 94d3b910e514cb711d268bc5d953046c3bb629e70a5564a403b3bde53d2a75b7 | c00b9a9f1e8f6856155cf0ca1d4534e849f5e268 | 2019-01-08_20:06:17


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 3, 2019)

Another thing i've noticed is i can't seem to replicate the behaviour in a blank project. It's a lot worse when i've got 50 + tracks in project and then i import some audio.


----------



## Kent (Jul 3, 2019)

Took a look here. Some more questions:

- What audio file format is the audio that you are importing?

- Does this happen on all projects with many tracks, or only a few/one?


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 3, 2019)

It’s always 24 bit wavs and the problem seems to be more prevalent with higher bit rates. It seems to happen on most projects when I hit a decent track count.


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi

Thought I might give this thread a little bump in case anyone could tell me what the crash log is saying ? I’ve looked up how to read crash logs but I’d appreciate the verdict if someone with some experience. 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 5, 2019)

It looks to me like Slate Digital causes the problem, maybe a corrupt instantiation or a corrupt project.


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks for taking a look. I've had a fair few projects that have become corrupted of late. I can normally salvage them but it's a pain. 

Would you suggest re installing all the Slate Stuff ? Can i ask which bit of the report makes you think this ? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 5, 2019)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> Thanks for taking a look. I've had a fair few projects that have become corrupted of late. I can normally salvage them but it's a pain.
> 
> Would you suggest re installing all the Slate Stuff ? Can i ask which bit of the report makes you think this ?
> 
> Thanks very much.



Further down the pdf it appeared a few times and I am aware of its history, which makes me suspicious.

Try this:
1. Remove the Slate components from the components folder and move them to another drive.
2. Launch the project. Does it crash?
3 If it does, there's your answer. Remove the plugins form the project and save. 
4. Drag them back in and reinstantiate them in the project. Does it crash? If it does, yes reinstall the plugins, If not, they just got corrupted in the project.


----------



## TGV (Jul 5, 2019)

What Jay suggests sounds sensible, certainly if there have been other problems with Slate. I notice there are many Slate plugin instances in your project, but also others: Eiosis, Blackhole, Altiverb, Spectrasonics, and tons of Kontakt 5: I think I count 239. You might also have reached a memory limit.


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 5, 2019)

So I might have hit the ceiling of my rams ability to deal with all the plugs ?The sudden crash when I import an audio file is my system momentarily running out of memory ? 

I do use a ton of slate stuff and loads of other plugs but just assumed as the sequence still played back fine the system was handling it. 

Is more ram a possible answer ? 

My business partner has an identical system and he’s been experiencing the same thing but much less frequently. The sudden crashing does seem much more frequent in very large trailer tunes (100 tracks +). 

Whilst Jay’s advice is very sound I don’t have a problem with a specific project and I have many projects full of slate plugs that load fine. It’s the sudden crash when I import an audio file that’s the problem. 

God bless logics autosave. It’s saved my ass more times than I could ever count. 

I’ll reinstall the slate stuff and get some more ram. If anyone’s got any more advice I’d be very grateful. 

I truly appreciate everyone’s help with this issue. 

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## Vik (Jul 5, 2019)

Have you tried to freeze all the tracks, and then unfreeze them one by one? This could give you an idea about whether it's the number of tracks which is the problem, or if is one track/some specific tracks.

Also: you could try this app:https://vi-control.net/community/th...rs-with-performance-issues-memory-diag.83322/
...and see what it tells you about your memory situation


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 5, 2019)

Thanks man. I’ll definitely try that.


----------



## xgman (Jul 8, 2019)

DanPhaseMusic said:


> So I might have hit the ceiling of my rams ability to deal with all the plugs ?The sudden crash when I import an audio file is my system momentarily running out of memory ?


I think it is along these lines and maybe some other things mixed in. I would troubleshoot by freezing, simplifying for testing purposes. Also get on 10.4.5 Logic since it has features that may help this memory usage. (unless that new version won't run on your hack)


----------



## DanPhaseMusic (Jul 9, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. It's a tricky one to troubleshoot due to the unpredictibility of the problem and i can't upgrade to 10.4.5 at the moment as i'm on a hack and i'm not sure currently sure about upgrading the OS. 

Cheers

Dan


----------

